
Picasso: An open-source visualizer for Convolutional Neural Networks - rhsimplex
https://medium.com/merantix/picasso-a-free-open-source-visualizer-for-cnns-d8ed3a35cfc5
======
andyjohnson0
_" The neural network had learned to distinguish cloudy days from sunny days,
instead of distinguishing camouflaged tanks from empty forest."_

Reminds me of a story and ex-colleague once told me. He'd been working on a
project to use neural nets to detect overcrowding on subway platforms using
CCTV feeds. The NN worked with the training images but failed when run on live
images. After a while they realised that training images showing crowding had
been taken in a different season to those showing uncrowded platforms, and the
NN was actually detecting the different type of clothes worn by the waiting
passengers.

~~~
rhsimplex
This is exactly the kind of thing we designed this tool to prevent =)

------
relate
Interesting! I am wondering if it is easy to incorporate the visualizations of
the models during training? If not, is this something on the roadmap?

~~~
rhsimplex
Yes, in fact that's one of our main use-cases. The behavior right now is very
simple: it just looks in the target directory for the latest checkpoint. So if
you're checkpointing regularly, you should be fine. We may implement a
checkpoint selector or something more sophisticated in the future if it turns
out lots of people are using it that way.

------
mark_l_watson
Looks useful for image problems. My personal interest is using CNNs for
natural language processing. The same sort of tool that allowed viewing parts
of the network as the sliding window on input text moves, etc. might be
useful.

------
pfmark
looks quite usefull and simple to use!

